# my new rig : '71 Bronco



## Hank Chinaski (Oct 14, 2011)

'71 Bronco, 302, 3spd/column, 3" lift, 32" TSL's, power steering, front disc brakes etc












just got it home today and charging the battery now. Got a little bit of work (radiator) to do before I can run it hard, and will start the upgrades soon, but I"m going to keep the overall skinny look to it.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Oct 14, 2011)

Nice truck, have the rear fenders been cut?


----------



## Hank Chinaski (Oct 14, 2011)

Guido Salvage said:


> Nice truck, have the rear fenders been cut?


 
yeah as well as the rockers. Kinda sucks, but kinda doesn't as I'm actually going to drive this truck hard, not restore it to pretty and it'll end up w/a dent or 3 etc


----------



## gink595 (Oct 14, 2011)

I love those things! I'd like to find one someday.


----------



## audible fart (Oct 14, 2011)

Nice. New "suv's" are so obnoxiously overpriced, full of electronics, and soulless compared to your bronco. I wouldn't make it a trailer queen either. Looks like it'll be fun to drive. If it was mine i'd have already flat blacked it with a couple spray cans and said finished.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Oct 18, 2011)

Hank Chinaski said:


> yeah as well as the rockers. Kinda sucks, but kinda doesn't as I'm actually going to drive this truck hard, not restore it to pretty and it'll end up w/a dent or 3 etc



Just means it is ready for you to install fender flares...


----------



## little possum (Nov 20, 2011)

So slacker. Any news


----------



## RVALUE (Nov 20, 2011)

I sure like mine. I put hydraulic electric brakes on it, it'll hang on a HILL!


I have hydraulic power brakes too.

Good Find!


----------



## RVALUE (Nov 20, 2011)

This fellow formerly known as Ropensaddle gave one away. I couldn't coin up soon enough to accomodate.


----------



## Hank Chinaski (Nov 21, 2011)

little possum said:


> So slacker. Any news



Not much. Put in an aluminum radiator and a few other bits, it's running good, but I've got to go thru the brakes (drum MC w/disc doesn't work well)

Project got shelved behind the new woodstove install which I hope to have wrapped up this week (fingers crossed)


----------



## Biker Dude (Nov 21, 2011)

Man, it has been decades since I saw one of those. Broncos and International Scouts were highly coveted back in the day, nice find!


----------



## RVALUE (Nov 21, 2011)

Hank Chinaski said:


> Not much. Put in an aluminum radiator and a few other bits, it's running good, but I've got to go thru the brakes (drum MC w/disc doesn't work well)
> 
> Project got shelved behind the new woodstove install which I hope to have wrapped up this week (fingers crossed)



Did you catch the part that I have power brakes?


----------



## RVALUE (Nov 21, 2011)

Biker Dude said:


> Man, it has been decades since I saw one of those. Broncos and International Scouts were highly coveted back in the day, nice find!



My Grandfather was the International Dealer, so we were loaded up with scouts. He drove the 69 (?) Executive (?) which sported the two tone paint. 

I've had a 69 Bronco since 1986.


----------



## Hank Chinaski (Nov 21, 2011)

RVALUE said:


> My Grandfather was the International Dealer, so we were loaded up with scouts. He drove the 69 (?) Executive (?)  which sported the two tone paint.
> 
> I've had a 69 Bronco since 1986.



wish you knew how to post up pics...


----------



## RVALUE (Nov 21, 2011)

Consider what technology might pass you up when you get as many miles on as I have.


----------



## RVALUE (Nov 21, 2011)

I knew how to post pics until SOMEONE downgraded the system and left me in the dark.


----------



## RVALUE (Nov 21, 2011)

Between the scouts and Bronco, I've had many a 4 wd lesson.


----------



## rtoms (Jan 4, 2012)

nice bronco. stay away from pirate4x4 if you want any money to stay in your pocket.


----------



## barneyrb (Jan 7, 2012)

RVALUE said:


> Between the scouts and Bronco, I've had many a 4 wd lesson.



Been driving in the woods since I was 12, still amazed at the amount of people that will burn a set of brakes up and never even try to "gear one down"..


----------



## RVALUE (Jan 7, 2012)

I plan to get mine running again the first chance I get.


----------

